# Silent Hill revelations 3D



## ShadowAMD (Oct 16, 2012)

I enjoyed the first one, any one going to see this ?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 16, 2012)

I am  the first was very mysterious


----------



## ras1988 (Oct 17, 2012)

Probably going to see it....once it hits redbox or netflix. Ticket prices make it a little prohibitive to see a movie just for the hell of it. I did like the first one as a late Friday night distraction during a blizzard, and I absolutely adore the game franchise. Playing through elementary school scene on the SH1 was utterly terrifying, so much more stressful than what RE2 was doing at the time.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 17, 2012)

Enticed. Hoping the film lives up to the first, as I truly enjoyed it.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Oct 17, 2012)

If you get too hung up on the games it can seem a little out of whack, but I just like the films for what they are


----------



## no_dice (Oct 17, 2012)

It comes out on Halloween, right? I'm getting married that day, and she agreed to go see the movie with me afterwards.  

The first one was good the first couple times I watched it. We'll see how this one turns out. I'm not going to watch any trailers or anything because I hate setting expectations, and often seeing key parts of the movie in the trailer.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Oct 17, 2012)

no_dice said:


> It comes out on Halloween, right? I'm getting married that day, and she agreed to go see the movie with me afterwards.
> 
> The first one was good the first couple times I watched it. We'll see how this one turns out. I'm not going to watch any trailers or anything because I hate setting expectations, and often seeing key parts of the movie in the trailer.



Congrat's sir  

Have fun with your new wife 

NAD HA!


----------



## L1ght (Oct 17, 2012)

I AM FUCKING STOKED.

I loved the first one, and honestly, judging by the trailer, this one looks fucking incredible. I really do hope it lives up to the hype as well.

And yeah lol, these movies are really nothing like the video games. They just take bits and pieces and the general idea of the main plot, in this case SH2 I believe, and then they make their own storyline and events. All in all, I can't say that this bothers me that much because I find it hard to believe that any movie based off of a videogame can pinpoint the story line exactly. The movie would be like 30 hours long lol.


----------



## 1337 (Oct 17, 2012)

I do wish the movie was more like the game, but yea it was still good and I will watch the new one. On a related note, has any one seen the videos of that new multiplayer Silent Hill game? Looks horrible!


----------



## L1ght (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I looked it up, but I doubt it will be anything spectacular, or like any of the true Silent Hill games. It's supposed to be an XBL Arcade game. Is that the one you are talking about? Or the Book of Memories spin off that will be released for the Playstation Vita?

I can't imagine a Silent Hill multiplayer game being all that fun. Having two players really seems like it would take away from the horror factor that comes along with one person walking around in a dark corridor, a foggy street, or a monster infested alley.


----------



## 1337 (Oct 17, 2012)

Was talking about the spin off. I did not know there was going to be a XBL Arcade one. Hm interesting. This thread makes me want to set up my PS3 so I can play the SH PS classics. Brb.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

By the looks of it, they've done an outstanding job on the creatures.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 18, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> By the looks of it, they've done an outstanding job on the creatures.



I agree. I can't wait to see what that spider/mannequin thing really looks like and what it does.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

^I've been wondering the same


----------



## Necris (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the previews look terrible. The otherworld clips seem to rely entirely on having orange or green filter on everything as if they decided making fake rust or actual textures in general was too difficult. But aside from the sets, some of the special effects and some of the more hilarious lines I hated the first movie, so I'm biased. 
I say all of this knowing I'll probably watch it.


----------



## jon66 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sexy nurses? Check.
Cute lead role? Check.
Pyramid-head? Check.

I'm there...


----------



## L1ght (Oct 20, 2012)

jon66 said:


> Pyramid-head? Check.



That's what sealed the deal for me.  

The rest are just bonuses.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't have high hopes for this but I have to see it. Even just seeing some of the creatures come to life is enough to see this movie.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Oct 21, 2012)

Well it's either going to be bad or good, I'll end up watching it either way


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 27, 2012)

Sadly I didn't see this tonight... aiming for tomorrow!


----------



## Sofos (Oct 27, 2012)

I just got back from seeing it. Very disappoint. Characters had no depth, and it seemed like it was only filmed to be in 3D. So many scenes are a pain to look at because they are only in it to give you a sense of 3D. Only cool part was Pyramid Head (this isn't spoiling anything. it's Pyramid Head. of course he's in the movie. duh). most of the theater was actually laughing at the bland plot and scenes. $10.75 i could have used to buy a new cd :/


----------



## wankerness (Oct 27, 2012)

Trailer looked terrible and anything that's hyping up the 3D angle this much is probably going to be bad. I sorta liked the first one but this looks much more in line with the resident evil movies than the first. The acting was wretched.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 27, 2012)

In all honesty, I'm done with movies adapted from videogames, as there has _never been a good one_. It's a sad state when the best videogame movie ever released is Prince of Persia, and only because it's not _completely_ wretched.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 27, 2012)

^I couldn't stand that movie haha


----------



## Dark Aegis (Oct 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> In all honesty, I'm done with movies adapted from videogames, as there has _never been a good one_. It's a sad state when the best videogame movie ever released is Prince of Persia, and only because it's not _completely_ wretched.



When the resident evil movies first started I enjoyed it, but with each passing one they seem to get more and more out there. 



iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^I couldn't stand that movie haha


Agreed


----------



## CM_X5 (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know how to feel about this movie. It had it's moments but overall I wasn't really feeling it. Felt really rushed as well especially near the end. 

Still worth a watch though, I probably just went in with high expectations.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Did not like.

And just because PH is awesome doesn't make up for the fact that he has no business in these movies.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 30, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> And just because PH is awesome doesn't make up for the fact that he has no business in these movies.



This. I hav enot seen the new one yet, but my expectations are low. He had no business in the first one already, and as soon as I saw him in the trailer for the new one, I felt vindicated unfortunately, as I always was afraid they would turn him in just another "monster" that is just "there".


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 30, 2012)

He's just there for the rape. and killing. n stuff.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess we will see a third movie, and they will reveal the shocking truth that Pyri is actually Papa Gillespie or some frak like that...


----------

